# Weir fishing



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I was told just today that when the wier gates are open it is not longer a weir, and therefore you may fish within the 300 foot zone up and downstream of that weir. Is this true? I just can't believe that this is the intent of the law. BTW, it was told to me by our local DNR officer.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Don't know what weir you are talking about but if the local Conservation Officer told you that then I would believe the officer.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'd say the local officer already gave an "official ruling" but if you want it from me I still need to know where we are talking!


----------



## RealDcoy (Jan 17, 2000)

I had a similar story about the wier here in TC from a CO 5 years ago.

When its in, it is 300 feet. ( Marked by signs in the river).

When its out, its 100 feet. ( Just for safety of the person fishing I was told.)


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ray, the river Toto was referring to is the Platte.
It's posted stating the 300ft. rule, just like in the book.
Appearantly, some guys were fishing at the weir, while one of the gates was open. Toto asked the CO and he mentioned as long as the weir is not operational and a gate open, it's not a weir anymore and it's ok to fish there.

Our Rule Book does not mention this. It's very confusing.
Somehow, I can't belive, that fishing on the Little Manistee Harvest weir would be allowed if the weir isn't operational.

On the other hand, the PM has a Lamprey weir at Custer. If that weir is in place, you may not fish there within the 300 ft. After that, they remove it and fishing is permitted.
There is a big difference between a lamprey weir and a fish collection weir.

I don't get it either.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

MCL324.48707. A person shall not fish within a distance of 100 feet upstream or downstream from a lamprey control weir installed by the department or the United States fish and wildlife service and designated by the department.

MCL324.48727. (2) The department shall manage fisheries on the Pere Marquette river at or above the site of the lamprey blocking weir. (hence the 300 feet at that location)

DIRECTOR'S ORDER DFI 101

SPAWNING CLOSURES

the following stream sections are closed to fishing to protect spawning concentrations of fish:

Benzie
Platte River from its mouth to 300 feet below the lower DNR weir
September 1  October 14

Now I'm going to guess that those dates are the dates that the weir is in place. Some rivers do not have dates listed in the laws and does just state "whenever the weir is in place".

That's why I can't make a general statement without knowing the location. There are not general laws about every weir in the state and there is always variations for the reasons of the weirs being placed in different locations. It is also difficult to give answers when I have never fished that location of even been to the location. As much as I would like to know everything, that just ain't going to happen.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks for spending the time.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

So what is the verdict on the Platte? Can you fish at the weir now or is it still 300 feet below??


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As the order states 300 feet is between the dates listed.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

When the gates are lifted it is a free flowing river with a non operable wier. 

It is legal to fish until trout season closes.

( the fishing is not very good right at the wier)


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Here is the site with all the orders about weir fishing. Go to this site, go to "Edit" the "Find", type in the name of the river you want to know about and it will search for all the different orders for that river, distance and dates for weirs, hatcheries etc.,
etc.

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/law_book/orders/fisheries orders.html


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

DryFly, I was just at the Platte(via a canoe) and at the wier it was loaded with salmon and steelhead(saw some really nice steel, big and colorful) from the weir down to the signs in the water, but nobody was fishing there!?!? We thought it was closed to fishing. So why would not that be good fishing there????


----------

